# Boban: impossibile un ritorno al Milan.



## admin (15 Settembre 2020)

Maldini, ieri, nell'intervista a Sky, ha parlato anche di Boban e di quanto manchi al Milan (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/maldini-sul-mercato-del-milan-su-tonali-e-sulla-squadra-vt93960.html ) secondo Tuttosport in edicola, è impossibile il ritorno del croato in rossonero. Troppo netta la spaccatura con Gazidis. Maldini ha comunque voluto togliersi qualche sassolino.

*Franco Ordine: se Boban è considerato una risorsa e uno degli architetti di questo Milan, allora forse è giusto mettere da parte il contenzioso legale e ricucire lo strappo. Così il Milan può rinforzare ulteriormente il team.*


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2020)

up


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini, ieri, nell'intervista a Sky, ha parlato anche di Boban e di quanto manchi al Milan (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/maldini-sul-mercato-del-milan-su-tonali-e-sulla-squadra-vt93960.html ) secondo Tuttosport in edicola, è impossibile il ritorno del croato in rossonero. Troppo netta la spaccatura con Gazidis.
> 
> Maldini ha comunque voluto togliersi qualche sassolino.



Mi spiace per zorro ma ha sbagliato completamente i modi..se lavori per una azienda non puoi andare in giro ad urlare ai quttro venti che quella azienda è gestita da schifo e il titolare è un bugiardo..
Forse non aveva capito che Gazidis era un suo superiore..normale sia stato allontanato


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2020)

*Franco Ordine: se Boban è considerato una risorsa e uno degli architetti di questo Milan, allora forse è giusto mettere da parte il contenzioso legale e ricucire lo strappo. Così il Milan può rinforzare ulteriormente il team.*


----------



## kipstar (15 Settembre 2020)

allora ... il fatto che ieri paolo lo abbia nominato mi è sembrato strano e ho pensato ...magari torna e finisce tutto a tarallucci e vino.....


----------



## Zenos (15 Settembre 2020)

Non tornerà mai. Schiena troppo dritta.


----------



## mark (15 Settembre 2020)

Non tornerà mai, ma sarebbe bellissimo se lo facesse.


----------



## sipno (15 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini, ieri, nell'intervista a Sky, ha parlato anche di Boban e di quanto manchi al Milan (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/maldini-sul-mercato-del-milan-su-tonali-e-sulla-squadra-vt93960.html ) secondo Tuttosport in edicola, è impossibile il ritorno del croato in rossonero. Troppo netta la spaccatura con Gazidis. Maldini ha comunque voluto togliersi qualche sassolino.
> 
> *Franco Ordine: se Boban è considerato una risorsa e uno degli architetti di questo Milan, allora forse è giusto mettere da parte il contenzioso legale e ricucire lo strappo. Così il Milan può rinforzare ulteriormente il team.*



Magari tornasse. E se ne andasse Saitama.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi spiace per zorro ma ha sbagliato completamente i modi..se lavori per una azienda non puoi andare in giro ad urlare ai quttro venti che quella azienda è gestita da schifo e il titolare è un bugiardo..
> Forse non aveva capito che Gazidis era un suo superiore..normale sia stato allontanato



In realtà non è esattamente cosi : boban era sulla vetta della ipotetica piramide del milan che aveva il compito di gestire la parte sportiva, gazidis invece ricopre un incarico prettamente riguardante la sfera commerciale e finanziaria.

Dove iniziano le competenze di un'area, dove quella dell'altra e quale era la rete di equilibri?

Boban e Maldini, da contratto, avrebbero dovuto occuparsi in completa autonomia dell'area sportiva, dopo aver trovato accordi economici con gazidis circa cifre, spazio di manovra ecc ecc.

Il fatto quindi che Gazidis abbia avvicinato un personaggio da inserire nell'area tecnica rappresenta a tutti gli effetti uno sconfinamento dei compiti che non va a rispettare il gioco dei ruoli.
La reazione di boban quindi è stata certamente isterica ma non è stata immotivata.

Boban aveva lo stesso ruolo che alla juve aveva Marotta e che oggi ha paratici.
Vorrei ricordare che tra le tante rivelazioni fatte da boban vi è stata quella incredibile ma passata sotto traccia nella quale dice che lui e maldini a gennaio spingevano per dei rinforzi ma gazidis rispondeva che senza l'assenso del nuovo tecnico non poteva muoversi.
Una roba allucinante.

Gazidis ,essendo vicino alla proprietà, può ovviamente anche licenziare boban ma non può sabotarne il lavoro o condizionarlo.
E' quanto ha fatto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In realtà non è esattamente cosi : boban era sulla vetta della ipotetica piramide del milan che aveva il compito di gestire la parte sportiva, gazidis invece ricopre un incarico prettamente riguardante la sfera commerciale e finanziaria.
> 
> Dove iniziano le competenze di un'area, dove quella dell'altra e quale era la rete di equilibri?
> 
> ...



Ma come mai Paolo è ancora lì invece?
Non distorciamo l'organigramma del Milan, Gazidis non è un addetto alla parte commerciale/finanziaria, è Amministratore Delegato del club quindi come tale risponde a cascata di tutto quanto c'è sotto di lui..la parte Tecnica nell'autonomia delle scelte sportive deve comunque rispondere all'AD che gli sta sopra (dato che poi lui a sua volta risponde alla società)

Si può anche contestare il fatto che Gazidis abbia esondato le sue competenze scavalcando Zorro e Paolo quando ha contattato Rangnick, ma ci sta anche che stesse valutando si silurare pure loro due in realtà..

In ogni caso zorro con quell'uscita non ha lasciato altra scelta al club


----------



## sipno (15 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In realtà non è esattamente cosi : boban era sulla vetta della ipotetica piramide del milan che aveva il compito di gestire la parte sportiva, gazidis invece ricopre un incarico prettamente riguardante la sfera commerciale e finanziaria.
> 
> Dove iniziano le competenze di un'area, dove quella dell'altra e quale era la rete di equilibri?
> 
> ...



Ma non esiste! Ma che stai dicendo? Ma sai come funziona una azienda?
Boban pari di Gazidis? Ma in quale mondo?
Boban non poteva muovere foglia se Gazidis non diceva "OK".
E boban Ha sbagliato a sbandierare al pubblico i piani del Milan.
Se Gazidis aveva in mente di ridimensionare o rimpiazzare Boban, il croato avrebbe comunque dovuto stare zitto fino a quando non era più del Milan.
Avendo sbandierato tutto ha fatto del male al Milan, alla squadra... I giornali si facevano sempre più insistenti, Pioli ovviamente non si sentiva più nel progetto e abbiamo infatti anche perso delle partite in quel periodo.

Boban ha fatto un pessimo lavoro e ha chiuso malissimo da pessimo professionista e vedrai che farà fatica a trovare una squadra perchè ha dimostrato di non sottostare a nessuno quando invece è L'AD che comanda dopo la proprietà.

Se Berlusconi scendeva in campo e diceva "domani cambio Allenatore" Galliani poteva solo che stare zitto.
Se voleva Ronaldinho lo prendeva e allenatore e Galliani ZITTI!

Funziona così!

Boban è stato un pessimo professionista e ora pagherà.

Tra l'altro Il tedesco non è nemmeno da noi, quindi ha fatto anche una pessima figura perchè evidentemente nulla era fatto...

Ibra è arrivato se non erro... E come poteva arrivare uno che non era gradito a Rangnick? Evidentemente non era tutto come lui racconta.

Sicuramente c'è del vero, ma anche del falso... Ma soprattutto non si spifferano i piani aziendali fino a quando sei un dipendente.

Nemmeno se ti senti ingiustamente scavalcato... Prima si parla con i superiori... poi ti licenzi e poi Parli!!!


----------



## sipno (15 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma come mai Paolo è ancora lì invece?
> Non distorciamo l'organigramma del Milan, Gazidis non è un addetto alla parte commerciale/finanziaria, è Amministratore Delegato del club quindi come tale risponde a cascata di tutto quanto c'è sotto di lui..la parte Tecnica nell'autonomia delle scelte sportive deve comunque rispondere all'AD che gli sta sopra (dato che poi lui a sua volta risponde alla società)
> 
> Si può anche contestare il fatto che Gazidis abbia esondato le sue competenze scavalcando Zorro e Paolo quando ha contattato Rangnick, ma ci sta anche che stesse valutando si silurare pure loro due in realtà..
> ...



Infatti.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma non esiste! Ma che stai dicendo? Ma sai come funziona una azienda?
> Boban pari di Gazidis? Ma in quale mondo?
> Boban non poteva muovere foglia se Gazidis non diceva "OK".
> E boban Ha sbagliato a sbandierare al pubblico i piani del Milan.
> ...



Te lo riscrivo :

Boban e Maldini, da contratto, avrebbero dovuto occuparsi in completa autonomia dell'area sportiva, dopo aver trovato accordi economici con gazidis circa cifre, spazio di manovra ecc ecc.

Il fatto quindi che Gazidis abbia avvicinato un personaggio da inserire nell'area tecnica rappresenta a tutti gli effetti uno sconfinamento dei compiti che non va a rispettare il gioco dei ruoli.


Questo da contratto e rispetto dei ruoli.
Gazidis non diveva mettere naso nelle questioni tecniche ma poteva solo avvallare o meno dal punto di vista economico.
Quindi, il fatto che sia uscito il nome di rangnick, poi confermato che non era una voce, è stato gravissimo .


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma come mai Paolo è ancora lì invece?
> Non distorciamo l'organigramma del Milan, Gazidis non è un addetto alla parte commerciale/finanziaria, è Amministratore Delegato del club quindi come tale risponde a cascata di tutto quanto c'è sotto di lui..la parte Tecnica nell'autonomia delle scelte sportive deve comunque rispondere all'AD che gli sta sopra (dato che poi lui a sua volta risponde alla società)
> 
> Si può anche contestare il fatto che Gazidis abbia esondato le sue competenze scavalcando Zorro e Paolo quando ha contattato Rangnick, ma ci sta anche che stesse valutando si silurare pure loro due in realtà..
> ...



Maldini era ed è direttore tecnico.
Boban era CEO (Chief Football Officier) : era lui che , da contratto, doveva prendere tutte le decisioni tecniche.
Gazidis non ha rispettato i ruoli.

Un pò come se agnelli facessi firmare marotta o paratici e poi però le decisioni calcistiche le prendesse il primo.
E no, non funziona cosi in una società.

Il responsabile dell'area commerciale e vicino alla proprietà può anche licenziare chi vuole ma prima licenzia e poi pone rimedio.
Ma non può sconfinare in compiti altrui.
Diciamo che boban è stato messo nelle condizioni di arrabbiarsi e farsi da parte ma in modo inelegante e inopportuno?
Diciamo cosi.
Suona meglio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Maldini era ed è direttore tecnico.
> Boban era CEO (Chief Football Officier) : era lui che , da contratto, doveva prendere tutte le decisioni tecniche.
> Gazidis non ha rispettato i ruoli.
> 
> ...



Scusa amico io non so che lavoro tu svolga ma forse non abbiamo ben chiaro che Gazidis stava agendo assolutamente in linea col suo ruolo, il fatto che Rangnick fosse stato in prima battuta presentato come allenatore al posto di Pioli era una farsa che celava la verità: Gazidis stava sondando un nuovo progetto tecnico che prevedeva il tedesco fact-totum dell'area tecnica quindi il suo approdo significava siluramento (o ridimensionamento) di Boban e Maldini..

Mi pare evidente che un AD non sta assolutamente travalicando il ruolo se decide di sostituire dei sottoposti, e di certo non è suo dovere interpellarli per chiedere un parere su chi li dovrebbe sostituire o comandare in futuro..

L'impressione è proprio che Zorro se la sia presa sul personale vedendo che lo volevano silurare o ridimensionare..


----------



## sipno (15 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Te lo riscrivo :
> 
> Boban e Maldini, da contratto, avrebbero dovuto occuparsi in completa autonomia dell'area sportiva, dopo aver trovato accordi economici con gazidis circa cifre, spazio di manovra ecc ecc.
> 
> ...



E io te lo ripeto!! Non funziona così!! Se il capo ha deciso che tu non vai bene, ti può spedire a pulire i cessi o metterti di fianco un bambino di 2 anni!
La piena autonomia significa che una volta deciso il budget puoi fare mercato e mettere in panchina chi vuoi...

Ma te lo ripeto, se dall'alto arriva un ordine lo esegui!! 

Ma comunque anche ad aver avuto ragione il Sig Boban ha sbagliato sbandierando tutto portandosi a prescindere il torto dalla sua.

Con quella mossa si è messo nelle condizioni di essere licenziato per giusta causa e perderà la causa al 120%!

Non esiste che sbandieri al pubblico le mosse societarie solo perchè c'è stato uno sconfinamento.


----------



## sipno (15 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Maldini era ed è direttore tecnico.
> Boban era CEO (Chief Football Officier) : era lui che , da contratto, doveva prendere tutte le decisioni tecniche.
> Gazidis non ha rispettato i ruoli.
> 
> ...



Tu hai imparato a lavorare guardando Pippo e Topolino su Disney Channel?

Stai dicendo cose assurde fidati.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> E io te lo ripeto!! Non funziona così!! Se il capo ha deciso che tu non vai bene, ti può spedire a pulire i cessi o metterti di fianco un bambino di 2 anni!
> La piena autonomia significa che una volta deciso il budget puoi fare mercato e mettere in panchina chi vuoi...
> 
> Ma te lo ripeto, se dall'alto arriva un ordine lo esegui!!
> ...



Ti potrei replicare che non esiste che c'è uno sconfinamento prima dell'esonero.
Gazidis poteva benissimo esonerare boban e fare a modo suo ma di certo non poteva pretendere che boban accettasse di fare il bamboccio di turno.
A gennaio , per stessa ammissione di boban, quando maldini e boban hanno chiesto dei rinforzi gazidis ha replicato loro che senza il consenso del nuovo allenatore poteva arrivare nessuno.
Una roba allucinante.

La verità è che boban era un morto che camminava e che è stato messo in condizione di farsi da parte cosi elliott vincerà la causa e non dovrà nemmeno pagarlo.
Per me boban ne esce da uomo, gazidis da omuncolo.
Punti di vista.
E chiudo qua perchè so come la pensi.
Ti lascio il tuo gazidis , io sto TUTTA LA VITA con zorro boban.
Uomo vero, rossonero vero.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Tu hai imparato a lavorare guardando Pippo e Topolino su Disney Channel?
> 
> Stai dicendo cose assurde fidati.



Innanzitutto porta rispetto.
Certe espressione usale al bar coi tuoi amici o a casa tua.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa amico io non so che lavoro tu svolga ma forse non abbiamo ben chiaro che Gazidis stava agendo assolutamente in linea col suo ruolo, il fatto che Rangnick fosse stato in prima battuta presentato come allenatore al posto di Pioli era una farsa che celava la verità: Gazidis stava sondando un nuovo progetto tecnico che prevedeva il tedesco fact-totum dell'area tecnica quindi il suo approdo significava siluramento (o ridimensionamento) di Boban e Maldini..
> 
> Mi pare evidente che un AD non sta assolutamente travalicando il ruolo se decide di sostituire dei sottoposti, e di certo non è suo dovere interpellarli per chiedere un parere su chi li dovrebbe sostituire o comandare in futuro..
> 
> L'impressione è proprio che Zorro se la sia presa sul personale vedendo che lo volevano silurare o ridimensionare..



Si, questo è chiaro.
Infatti ho definito boban un morto che camminava.
Ti posso dire la mia?
Gazidis ha fatto uscire volutamente la voce sapendo come avrebbe reagito boban e cosi ora ha avuto modo di licenziarlo e non gli pagherà un euro, visto che ovviamente elliott vincerà la causa.

Io ne faccio una questione di modi e di stile.
Ovvio che gazidis può licenziare chi gli pare ma un conto è sollevare dall'incarico, altro conto è portare al siluramento.
Certe voci non dovevano uscire e mi sembra abbastanza chiaro non sia stato boban a farle uscire.

Forse boban avrebbe potuto lavorare fino e fine anno e poi farsi accompagnare alla porta , concordo, ma boban è orgoglioso e fumantino e ne ha fatto una questione di orgoglio e di rispetto.
Del resto è stato fatto fuori ad ottobre.....
Se non è un record per un ceo poco ci manca.
Quanto ha lavorato? 4 mesi?


----------



## sipno (15 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti potrei replicare che non esiste che c'è uno sconfinamento prima dell'esonero.
> Gazidis poteva benissimo esonerare boban e fare a modo suo ma di certo non poteva pretendere che boban accettasse di fare il bamboccio di turno.
> A gennaio , per stessa ammissione di boban, quando maldini e boban hanno chiesto dei rinforzi gazidis ha replicato loro che senza il consenso del nuovo allenatore poteva arrivare nessuno.
> Una roba allucinante.
> ...



Te lo ripeto... non non sai come si lavora in certi ambienti.

Boban può non accettare di fare il pupazzo, ma a quel punto o si licenzia o porta aventi una causa da dentro senza fare casino.

Il problema è che quel pollo ha fatto tutto nel modo errato... Sbandierando i piani societari si è praticamente appeso un cappio al collo e ha dato alla società il comodo pretesto per licenziarlo per giusta causa.
Non si scappa.

Se Gaz poi ha detto davvero quelle parole, beh rimangono sempre e solo parole...
Alla fine quello che conta è ciò che ha permesso o non permesso di fare.
Di sicuro non ha detto non compri tizio ma compri caio, ha semplicemente impedito di fare mercato che è quello che l'AD può benissimo fare sena consultarsi con nessuno.

Ma ripeto... anche il solo aver detto a Boban che avrebbero cambiato Pioli è stata una mossa di ONESTA' nei suoi confronti... Boban da suo canto l'ha presa come una cosa personale perchè sapeva che Rangnick lo avrebbe ridimensionato, perchè alla fine sta nei poteri dell'AD!!

Gazidis ha messo li Boban e Gazidis lo può rimuovere con chi diavolo vuole, quindi te lo ripeto, Boban ha sbagliato e Gazidis non ha fatto nulla di errato.

Anche perchè a conti i fatti di "ESEGUITO" non c'era ancora nulla.


----------



## sipno (15 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si, questo è chiaro.
> Infatti ho definito boban un morto che camminava.
> Ti posso dire la mia?
> Gazidis ha fatto uscire volutamente la voce sapendo come avrebbe reagito boban e cosi ora ha avuto modo di licenziarlo e non gli pagherà un euro, visto che ovviamente elliott vincerà la causa.
> ...



Guarda che Maldini è ancora li... Se Boban fosse stato zitto ed intelligente, sarebbe qui anche lui.

Prenditela con lui quindi che è stato l'unico a fare i passi sbagliati.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Guarda che Maldini è ancora li... Se Boban fosse stato zitto ed intelligente, sarebbe qui anche lui.
> 
> Prenditela con lui quindi che è stato l'unico a fare i passi sbagliati.



Boban era ceo.
Maldini direttore tecnico.

Comunque chiudiamola qua visto che io non capisco.

Ma tu la porta in vita tua l'hai mai sbattuta quando qualcuno ti ha mancato di rispetto o hai percepito che non ci fosse fiducia nel tuo operato? O ti sei sempre chinato servile alla fantozzi?
Io l'ho fatto.
Quindi posso capire la fierezza, l'orgoglio, l'autostima di boban.
Nella vita puoi uscirne da uomo o da yes man. 
Boban ne è uscito da uomo.

Se uno ti assumesse per un lavoro e dopo pochi mesi ti facesse chiaramente capire che non gli sei piaciuto tu rimarresti attaccato al posto in attesa della grazia o sbatteresti la porta andando via?
Io sbatto la porta e li mando a quel paese. Ho sempre fatto cosi, forse perchè ho avuto la fortuna di poterlo fare.

Con questo non voglio dire che maldini sia il vile della situazione, innanzitutto perchè aveva un ruolo leggermente sotto a boban e poi forse perchè nel suo caso ha vinto il cuore sull'orgoglio.
Ha avuto più sangue freddo.
Ma non mi sento di giudicare nè boban nè maldini.
Ognuno ha reagito a modo suo perchè tutti siamo diversi.

Però , permettimi di dire una cosa : se proprio vogliamo giocare a trovare il colpevole e se proprio vogliamo far cadere qualche testa allora se oggi boban potrebbe ancora benissimo essere al suo posto allora quello che dovrebbe uscire dal milan sarebbe gazidis.
Altrimenti sembra di aver assistito alla lotta del don chichiotte di turno contro i mulini a vento.
Se ha vinto la linea di maldini ha vinto quella di boban ,ergo ha perso l'AD.

Una proprietà seria oggi solleverebbe dall'incarico l'uomo che non aveva avuto la pazienza di aspettare i frutti del lavoro.
Ok, forse il primo allenatore è stato sbagliato ma da gennaio in poi è stato sbagliato nulla.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si, questo è chiaro.
> Infatti ho definito boban un morto che camminava.
> Ti posso dire la mia?
> Gazidis ha fatto uscire volutamente la voce sapendo come avrebbe reagito boban e cosi ora ha avuto modo di licenziarlo e non gli pagherà un euro, visto che ovviamente elliott vincerà la causa.
> ...



Non sono certo della tua ricostruzione..se ci pensi è come Marmotta che aveva contattato Conte e la cosa è uscita..non credo lui volesse farlo sapere a Spalletti, credo che ci sono 2000 giornalisti e inflitrati e le voci circolano..Maldini ha mostrato stile, Zorro si è dimostrato una testa calda..


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non sono certo della tua ricostruzione..se ci pensi è come Marmotta che aveva contattato Conte e la cosa è uscita..non credo lui volesse farlo sapere a Spalletti, credo che ci sono 2000 giornalisti e inflitrati e le voci circolano..Maldini ha mostrato stile, Zorro si è dimostrato una testa calda..



Eh, però amico il paragone con Marotta-Conte all'inter regge poco : Spalletti all'inter stava per concludere il suo mini-ciclo di due anni e l'ad è libero di guardarsi attorno per decidere se assegnare la panchina a un altro allenatore.

Boban era arrivato a luglio ed era stato nominato cfo. Inizia a lavorare alla costruzione del milan e lo fa assieme a maldini, massara e collaborando con l'ad .
In base alla suddivisione dei compiti boban avrebbe dovuto lavorare nell'area tecnica e ne sarebbe stato il primo responsabile (un ruolo alla marotta), gazidis avrebbe dettato le linee guida economiche rappresentando la proprietà.
Consci però che sarebbe stato affatto facile viste le ristrettezze economiche e le morse del fpf.

A ottobre il milan va malissimo.
Salta Giampaolo, crolla il progetto tecnico praticamente.
Gazidis inizia a guardarsi attorno perchè decide di voltare pagina. Pensa a ranginick ma, di fatto, pensando al tedesco delegittima boban che era l'unico col compito di fare scelte di tal genere.

Gazidis è ad ed è libero di pensare al nuovo milan? Certo. Ma boban è altrettanto libero nel sentirsi delegittimato.
Vorrei far notare che erano passati appena tre mesi dall'insediamento di boban.
Nessun cfo è stato mai bocciato in 3 mesi.

Quando un superiore sceglie un suo dipendente deve farlo lavorare e deve dargli fiducia.
Nel preciso momento in cui il superiore fa ciò che dovrebbe fare il dipendente allora il dipendente è stato già esonerato.
Certo, poi arriverà l'esonero vero e certificato ma quello sarà solo il punto su una frase scritta molto prima.
Gazidids non avrebbe mai dovuto scegliere il nuovo allenatore semplicemente perchè quello era compito di boban, con questa mossa gazidis ha esonerato boban.
Io la vedo cosi.


Tu e l'altro utente ne fate una questione di 'capo', di 'padrone' ma io ne faccio una questione di coerenza e gerarchie interne.
Il rapporto lavorativo tra boban e gazidis è finito nel momento in cui gazidis ha alzato il telefono per contattare rangnick.
In base alla suddivisione dei ruoli le scelte calcistiche non erano di competenza di gazidis .
Avrebbe dovuto prima esonerare boban.
Questione di tempi, questione di stile, questione di soldi.

Prendiamo come esempio la juve : Paratici ora ha deciso di puntare in panchina su pirlo, molto probabilmente anche la proprietà era d'accordo, dopo tre mesi però agnelli non è contento del rendimento di pirlo in panchina e alza il telefono alla ricerca di un altro allenatore e responsabile dell'area tecnica.
Con una sola mossa non ha delegittimato il suo allenatore ma anche il ruolo di Paratici che in teoria sarebbe colui che deve prendere le decisioni calcistiche.
Credo sia questo il paragone più calzante e non quello che hai riportato te circa marotta-conte-spalletti.

Perchè forse sta sfuggendo un pò a tanti che boban da cfo in teoria da noi era il paratici della situazione e gazidis rappresenta la proprietà.
La proprietà sceglie l'ad, l'ad sceglie il cfo, il cfo sceglie l'allenatore.
Ma se l'ad sceglie l'allenatore,bypassando il cfo, ha di fatto con un colpo solo licenziato allenatore e cfo.
Può farlo, per carità, ma non è corretto e non funziona cosi in una società di calcio che funziona a piramide e ognuno risponde delle sue scelte e del suo operato.


Spero di esser stato chiaro una volta per tutte perchè son passato per colui che capisce una mazza di calcio, di società e di lavoro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Eh, però amico il paragone con Marotta-Conte all'inter regge poco : Spalletti all'inter stava per concludere il suo mini-ciclo di due anni e l'ad è libero di guardarsi attorno per decidere se assegnare la panchina a un altro allenatore.
> 
> Boban era arrivato a luglio ed era stato nominato cfo. Inizia a lavorare alla costruzione del milan e lo fa assieme a maldini, massara e collaborando con l'ad .
> In base alla suddivisione dei compiti boban avrebbe dovuto lavorare nell'area tecnica e ne sarebbe stato il primo responsabile (un ruolo alla marotta), gazidis avrebbe dettato le linee guida economiche rappresentando la proprietà.
> ...



Si ma tu continui a vedere la scelta di Rangnick come scelta di campo, come se venisse a fare il tecnico..la storia del tedesco dimostra che sarebbe venuto a iniziare un progetto del tutto nuovo, che di certo avrebbe previsto l'uscita di scena di Boban e Paolo probabilmente..

Inoltre attenzione anche alla ricostruzione cronologica degli eventi: Gazidis arriva e trova Maldini già in organigramma, scelto da Leonardo a suo tempo ma di fatto non da lui, a fine anno Leo scappa e Gazidis sceglie di rinnovare la fiducia a Maldini, ma è Maldini che porta Boban e i due scelgono poi Massara e GP...

Ci sta che Gazidis abbia valutato la scelta di GP un errore imperdonabile sul mercato, e le strategie sbagliate e avesse in mente per l'anno dopo un cambio radicale con una nuova visione di progetto in linea con il suo..è evidente che tale scelta non la metti in campo a Maggio, Gazidis si era mosso per tempo (cosa che qui invochiamo sempre)

Boban si è visto delegittimato, la sua reazione ci può anche stare, ma è incontestabile che a quel punto andasse licenziato

PS: mai messo in dubbio le tue competenze sul calcio che stimo troppo...ho solo detto che forse non avevi capito aziendalmente come era la questione


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma tu continui a vedere la scelta di Rangnick come scelta di campo, come se venisse a fare il tecnico..la storia del tedesco dimostra che sarebbe venuto a iniziare un progetto del tutto nuovo, che di certo avrebbe previsto l'uscita di scena di Boban e Paolo probabilmente..
> 
> Inoltre attenzione anche alla ricostruzione cronologica degli eventi: Gazidis arriva e trova Maldini già in organigramma, scelto da Leonardo a suo tempo ma di fatto non da lui, a fine anno Leo scappa e Gazidis sceglie di rinnovare la fiducia a Maldini, ma è Maldini che porta Boban e i due scelgono poi Massara e GP...
> 
> ...



Non vorrei sbagliare ma boban da cfo era un gradino sopra a maldini che al milan è col ruolo di direttore sportivo.
Boban era il paratici della situazione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non vorrei sbagliare ma boban da cfo era un gradino sopra a maldini che al milan è col ruolo di direttore sportivo.
> Boban era il paratici della situazione.



No no no..
boban è stato scelto da Maldini in persona che l'ha imposto per rimanere

Maldini ha preso il ruolo di Leonardo come Direttore Tecnico, il Direttore Sportivo è Massara

Il ruolo di Boban era un po' una roba inventata per inserirlo in organigramma, di fatto era braccio destro di Paolo con alcune deleghe


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No no no..
> boban è stato scelto da Maldini in persona che l'ha imposto per rimanere
> 
> Maldini ha preso il ruolo di Leonardo come Direttore Tecnico, il Direttore Sportivo è Massara
> ...



Non mi sembra sia così. Boban mi sembra fosse al di sopra di Maldini come responsabile di tutta l'area tecnica. In ogni caso bisogna ricordarsi che se il milan é cambiato in meglio il grande merito é di Boban....dopo la batosta di Bergamo il suo intervento durissimo ha portato anche la proprietà a cambiare la strategia dei soli giovani e nel mercato di gennaio sono arrivatì Ibra e Kajer.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (15 Settembre 2020)

Magari tornasse Zorro. È evidente che lui e Paolo lavoravano bene insieme


----------



## luigi61 (15 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Magari tornasse. E se ne andasse Saitama.


Sarebbe fantastico! cazzidis non serve veramente a una min.chia, solo deleterio


----------



## Goro (15 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini, ieri, nell'intervista a Sky, ha parlato anche di Boban e di quanto manchi al Milan (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/maldini-sul-mercato-del-milan-su-tonali-e-sulla-squadra-vt93960.html ) secondo Tuttosport in edicola, è impossibile il ritorno del croato in rossonero. Troppo netta la spaccatura con Gazidis. Maldini ha comunque voluto togliersi qualche sassolino.
> 
> *Franco Ordine: se Boban è considerato una risorsa e uno degli architetti di questo Milan, allora forse è giusto mettere da parte il contenzioso legale e ricucire lo strappo. Così il Milan può rinforzare ulteriormente il team.*



Non può tornare ora ma non me la sento di condannarlo se calcoliamo che, seguendo i giornali, anche Maldini è stato in bilico fino all'ultimo momento...


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra sia così. Boban mi sembra fosse al di sopra di Maldini come responsabile di tutta l'area tecnica. In ogni caso bisogna ricordarsi che se il milan é cambiato in meglio il grande merito é di Boban....dopo la batosta di Bergamo il suo intervento durissimo ha portato anche la proprietà a cambiare la strategia dei soli giovani e nel mercato di gennaio sono arrivatì Ibra e Kajer.



E' esattamente il mio pensiero.
Boban da cfo era il responsabile di tutta l'area tecnica e stava sopra maldini e massara.
Era boban la mente di tutte le operazioni tecniche e calcistiche.

Gazidis ,da ad e uomo vicino alla proprietà, era la figura che badava al lato finanziario ed economico e si confrontava con boban dicendo la sua dal punto di vista degli investimenti ma non mettendo naso nelle decisioni calcistiche.

Quando gazidis ha alzato il telefono per contattare Rangnick era libero di farlo, essendo uomo vicino alla proprietà, ma in un colpo solo ha esonerato pioli, delegittimato Boban e ne ha annunciato l'esonero prossimo del croato.


Un pò come se oggi Agnelli , bypassando paratici, si mettesse a prendere decisioni di mercato.
Tutto ciò è gravissimo, non facciamolo passare per normale.
Che poi il proprietario può anche farlo ma non esiste che il dipendente si presti ad essere usato.


E infatti se ricordiamo bene in tempi non sospetti mentre boban dava di matto maldini invocava al rispetto dei ruoli.


----------



## sipno (15 Settembre 2020)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe fantastico! cazzidis non serve veramente a una min.chia, solo deleterio



Sei sicuro? Ne riparleremo... intanto noi possiamo fare mercato mentre altri stanno cercando di sbolognare mezza rosa.

Tempo al tempo.


----------



## sipno (15 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' esattamente il mio pensiero.
> Boban da cfo era il responsabile di tutta l'area tecnica e stava sopra maldini e massara.
> Era boban la mente di tutte le operazioni tecniche e calcistiche.
> 
> ...



Ancora non hai capito.

Il dipendente è libero di non stare al gioco e può licenziarsi.
Boban non lo ha fatto e ha parlato quando non doveva.

L'unico quindi ad aver sbagliato è stato lui.

Perche se Gaz lo ha fatto a parole , boban ha toppato con i fatti.
Di conseguenza rimane l'unico ad aver sbagliato.

Maldini e Pioli sono ancora li.

Poteva esserlo anche boban con il dialogo interno.

Ma purtroppo non sa lavorare e ora sta dove merita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra sia così. Boban mi sembra fosse al di sopra di Maldini come responsabile di tutta l'area tecnica. In ogni caso bisogna ricordarsi che se il milan é cambiato in meglio il grande merito é di Boban....dopo la batosta di Bergamo il suo intervento durissimo ha portato anche la proprietà a cambiare la strategia dei soli giovani e nel mercato di gennaio sono arrivatì Ibra e Kajer.



Non era responsabile di tutta l'area sportiva, era nominalmente un DS, ma non avendo il patentino si è ricorsi a Massara..il suo ruolo era un unicum nel calcio italiano, ma tecnicamente rispondeva comunque all'AD..

Come detto, di fatto lui e Paolo erano responsabili dell'area tecnica anche se Paolo pure formalmente

In ogni caso, entrambi stavano sotto a Gazidis e di questo non ci può essere dubbio


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non era responsabile di tutta l'area sportiva, era nominalmente un DS, ma non avendo il patentino si è ricorsi a Massara..il suo ruolo era un unicum nel calcio italiano, ma tecnicamente rispondeva comunque all'AD..
> 
> Come detto, di fatto lui e Paolo erano responsabili dell'area tecnica anche se Paolo pure formalmente
> 
> In ogni caso, entrambi stavano sotto a Gazidis e di questo non ci può essere dubbio



Che doveva rispondere all'Ad si che era un Ds no. Lui era sopra Maldini. Teneva addirittura i rapporti con uefa ed eca x conto del milan. Lui stesso nella famossa intervista chiedeva di poter parlare con la proprietà per chiarire i ruoli tra lui e Gazidis


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Che doveva rispondere all'Ad si che era un Ds no. Lui era sopra Maldini. Teneva addirittura i rapporti con uefa ed eca x conto del milan. Lui stesso nella famossa intervista chiedeva di poter parlare con la proprietà per chiarire i ruoli tra lui e Gazidis



Leggiti le interviste di Boban all'arrivo, Maldini lo ha chiamato e lui è corso..hai mai sentito un sottoposto che propone un superiore in società?
I rapporti con l'ECA e Uefa sono cose istituzionali, quasi di facciata, nel vecchio Milan berlusconiano li teneva Umberto Gandini, tanto per dire..erano i famosi ruoli che maldini rifiutava per non fare la bandiera..

Zvone avrebbe collaborato con Paolo, anche per non lasciare Maldini novello da solo, ma Paolo era ed è il Direttore Tecnico

Gazidis ha lo stesso ruolo di Marotta..secondo te, visto che facevi l'esempio prima, Marotta non comandava su Paratici? Certo che si

E in ogni caso lui ha avuto i contrasti con Gazidis, che aveva il pieno potere di silurarlo, idem di sostituirlo con Rangnick se avesse voluto


----------



## sunburn (15 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma tu la porta in vita tua l'hai mai sbattuta quando qualcuno ti ha mancato di rispetto o hai percepito che non ci fosse fiducia nel tuo operato? O ti sei sempre chinato servile alla fantozzi?
> Io l'ho fatto.
> Quindi posso capire la fierezza, l'orgoglio, l'autostima di boban.
> Nella vita puoi uscirne da uomo o da yes man.
> ...


Però bisogna anche contestualizzare. Per poter sbattere la porta e avere ragione bisogna poterselo permettere, nel senso che bisogna avere un certo curriculum alle spalle o, almeno, aver dimostrato qualcosina.
Forse il finale di stagione ha fatto dimenticare molte cose e adesso sembra quasi che l'anno scorso Boban e Maldini avessero costruito il Bayern di Monaco, ma noi a ottobre dal punto di vista della gestione sportiva eravamo a dir poco imbarazzanti: allenatore scelto con un (presunto)progetto pluriennale silurato dopo poche settimane, sostituto con la data di scadenza sulla fronte, risultati e gioco sui quali meglio stendere un velo pietoso. 
A tutto questo aggiungiamo che Boban era alla sua prima esperienza assoluta come dirigente di club.
Se le cose sono andate come si racconta, sicuramente anche Gazidis non ne esce benissimo perché tra gentlemen ci si parla(anche se in quel caso parlare avrebbe comportato un esborso economico per il club). Però Boban che, ripetiamo, era un esordiente che non ne aveva beccata mezza, avrebbe dovuto avere l'umiltà e, forse, l'intelligenza di fare buon viso a cattivo gioco perché non era nelle condizioni di potersi permettere di alzare la cresta. Questo ovviamente nulla toglie all'affetto e alla riconoscenza verso il Boban calciatore, ma se ci mettessimo a un tavolo a scrivere i motivi per i quali dovremmo riprenderlo, faremmo fatica ad arrivare a tre. Che sarebbero comunque più dei motivi per i quali dovremmo tenere Gazidis, ma questa è un'altra storia.


----------



## sipno (15 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Leggiti le interviste di Boban all'arrivo, Maldini lo ha chiamato e lui è corso..hai mai sentito un sottoposto che propone un superiore in società?
> I rapporti con l'ECA e Uefa sono cose istituzionali, quasi di facciata, nel vecchio Milan berlusconiano li teneva Umberto Gandini, tanto per dire..erano i famosi ruoli che maldini rifiutava per non fare la bandiera..
> 
> Zvone avrebbe collaborato con Paolo, anche per non lasciare Maldini novello da solo, ma Paolo era ed è il Direttore Tecnico
> ...



Ammirevole che ancora ci provi.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Però bisogna anche contestualizzare. Per poter sbattere la porta e avere ragione bisogna poterselo permettere, nel senso che bisogna avere un certo curriculum alle spalle o, almeno, aver dimostrato qualcosina.
> Forse il finale di stagione ha fatto dimenticare molte cose e adesso sembra quasi che l'anno scorso Boban e Maldini avessero costruito il Bayern di Monaco, ma noi a ottobre dal punto di vista della gestione sportiva eravamo a dir poco imbarazzanti: allenatore scelto con un (presunto)progetto pluriennale silurato dopo poche settimane, sostituto con la data di scadenza sulla fronte, risultati e gioco sui quali meglio stendere un velo pietoso.
> A tutto questo aggiungiamo che Boban era alla sua prima esperienza assoluta come dirigente di club.
> Se le cose sono andate come si racconta, sicuramente anche Gazidis non ne esce benissimo perché tra gentlemen ci si parla(anche se in quel caso parlare avrebbe comportato un esborso economico per il club). Però Boban che, ripetiamo, era un esordiente che non ne aveva beccata mezza, avrebbe dovuto avere l'umiltà e, forse, l'intelligenza di fare buon viso a cattivo gioco perché non era nelle condizioni di potersi permettere di alzare la cresta. Questo ovviamente nulla toglie all'affetto e alla riconoscenza verso il Boban calciatore, ma se ci mettessimo a un tavolo a scrivere i motivi per i quali dovremmo riprenderlo, faremmo fatica ad arrivare a tre. Che sarebbero comunque più dei motivi per i quali dovremmo tenere Gazidis, ma questa è un'altra storia.



Ho scritto io per primo che il milan a ottobre era messo malissimo quindi i primi responsabili erano maldini e boban.
Se poi in estate il loro lavoro sul mercato è stato condizionato da direttive e limitazioni interne, come quello di gennaio è stato sbloccato da una presa di coscienza da parte della proprietà non lo so ma ho solo un vago sospetto.

Io non voglio difendere boban, mi sto prendendo già troppe critiche e offese, ma volevo solo dire che boban è stato bypassato a ottobre ed è stato di fatto licenziato.
Non c'erano più le condizioni per lavorare al milan.

Se ne poteva andare in silenzio ma ha preferito sbattere la porta .
Alzare il telefono per sentire un altro tecnico non era competenza di gazidis, farlo vuol dire non aver rispettato i ruoli.
L'ad è libero di fare come dice lui?
Ok , ma nel momento in cui lo fa la figura del cfo è praticamente decaduta.
Questioni di ruoli, di rispetto dei ruoli, di dignità, di credibilità, di autostima , di fiducia, di trasparenza.
Scegliere il prossimo allenatore del milan rientrava nelle competenze di boban, non di gazidis.
Gazidis ha scelto l'allenatore silurando boban.
Erano voci ? Mi pare non erano nemmeno chiacchiere.

Io la vedo cosi.


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini, ieri, nell'intervista a Sky, ha parlato anche di Boban e di quanto manchi al Milan (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/maldini-sul-mercato-del-milan-su-tonali-e-sulla-squadra-vt93960.html ) secondo Tuttosport in edicola, è impossibile il ritorno del croato in rossonero. Troppo netta la spaccatura con Gazidis. Maldini ha comunque voluto togliersi qualche sassolino.
> 
> *Franco Ordine: se Boban è considerato una risorsa e uno degli architetti di questo Milan, allora forse è giusto mettere da parte il contenzioso legale e ricucire lo strappo. Così il Milan può rinforzare ulteriormente il team.*



Ma come si fa a ricucire uno strappo del genere? Dai, Zvone non torna.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini, ieri, nell'intervista a Sky, ha parlato anche di Boban e di quanto manchi al Milan (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/maldini-sul-mercato-del-milan-su-tonali-e-sulla-squadra-vt93960.html ) secondo Tuttosport in edicola, è impossibile il ritorno del croato in rossonero. Troppo netta la spaccatura con Gazidis. Maldini ha comunque voluto togliersi qualche sassolino.
> 
> *Franco Ordine: se Boban è considerato una risorsa e uno degli architetti di questo Milan, allora forse è giusto mettere da parte il contenzioso legale e ricucire lo strappo. Così il Milan può rinforzare ulteriormente il team.*



Franco agli Ordini chissà se direbbe lo stesso se Zvone avesse fatto quella sfuriata nei confronti di Berlusconi o Galliani..

La prima cosa che serve al Milan è un clima sereno, le teste calde alla Leonardo o Boban purtroppo hanno il difetto di avvelenare il clima, serve dialogo, scornarsi e creare asti non serve a nessuno..

Non si può ogni 2 interviste ribadire che non ci sono i soldi che servono

E sia chiaro, io Zorro lo ascolterei ore parlare di calcio..ma un dirigente deve essere almeno un po' aziendalista


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho scritto io per primo che il milan a ottobre era messo malissimo quindi i primi responsabili erano maldini e boban.
> Se poi in estate il loro lavoro sul mercato è stato condizionato da direttive e limitazioni interne, come quello di gennaio è stato sbloccato da una presa di coscienza da parte della proprietà non lo so ma ho solo un vago sospetto.
> 
> Io non voglio difendere boban, mi sto prendendo già troppe critiche e offese, ma volevo solo dire che boban è stato bypassato a ottobre ed è stato di fatto licenziato.
> ...



Con una differenza.

L'AD ha contattato Rangnick per una eventuale sostituzione no solo di Pioli, ma di Boban e Maldini stesso.
Quindi è ovvio che l'AD per una operazione del genere scavalcasse Boban e Maldini. 
Come avrebbe potuto chiedergli: "Vi dispiace valutare e fare una proposta ad un vostro eventuale sostituto?"

C'erano due modi di comportarsi:

1) Puntare sulla bontà del proprio lavoro, convinti che alla lunga avrebbe pagato e l'AD avrebbe scelto di rimanere con loro invece che passare con Rangnick (è quello che ha fatto Paolo).

2) Fare l'offeso e fare quello che se ne va prima di essere eventualmente cacciato (come ha fatto Boban anche se tecnicamente ha sfancullato la dirigenza per farsi cacciare).

Con il senno di poi la scelta giusta è stata quella di Paolo che , così come Pioli, si è preoccupato solo di fare il proprio lavoro al meglio, accettando che sia l'AD in base ai risultati a decidere del loro futuro.


Mi manca molto Zorro, secondo me capisce tantissimo di calcio e sarebbe stato un supporto formidabile per Paolo. Mi piacerebbe molto che tornasse, ma purtroppo non ci sono le condizioni.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho scritto io per primo che il milan a ottobre era messo malissimo quindi i primi responsabili erano maldini e boban.
> Se poi in estate il loro lavoro sul mercato è stato condizionato da direttive e limitazioni interne, come quello di gennaio è stato sbloccato da una presa di coscienza da parte della proprietà non lo so ma ho solo un vago sospetto.
> 
> Io non voglio difendere boban, mi sto prendendo già troppe critiche e offese, ma volevo solo dire che boban è stato bypassato a ottobre ed è stato di fatto licenziato.
> ...



Nessuno si può permettere di criticarti o offenderti. Perché hai esposto il tuo pensiero in maniera sincera e garbata.

Detto questo, Boban ha sbagliato ad esporsi così violentemente da uomo aziendale, ma sicuramente non è andato contro l'azienda, se la si vuole assimilare all'AC Milan 1899. E' andato contro un pensiero minimalista e dannoso, in quel momento.

Da parte sua Gazidis non ha fatto niente per evitare lo scontro, e in più, nonostante sia AD, ha invaso il territorio di Boban e Maldini quando invece doveva concentrare gli sforzi sulla ricerca di sponsors, lasciando perdere dettagli tecnici che spettano a coloro i quali la società ha dato mandato. Se Gazidis voleva scegliere un allenatore, doveva revocare il mandato prima.

Nessuno ha ragione piena, ma il risultato netto è che Boban è stato fatto fuori. Si è dovuto "sacrificare" per mettere a nudo le idiosincrasie aziendali e costringere gli altri a darsi una regolata.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Nessuno si può permettere di criticarti o offenderti. Perché hai esposto il tuo pensiero in maniera sincera e garbata.
> 
> Detto questo, Boban ha sbagliato ad esporsi così violentemente da uomo aziendale, ma sicuramente non è andato contro l'azienda, se la si vuole assimilare all'AC Milan 1899. E' andato contro un pensiero minimalista e dannoso, in quel momento.
> 
> ...



Gazidis stava cambiando il progetto tecnico in toto, compresi Zvone e Paolo..altro che cambio allenatore..
Poi zorro ha fatto quell'uscita infelice dopo che la società aveva avvallato il mercato invernale, come dire che dopo averti assecondato contro il mio volere mi sputt4ni pure in pubblico..ma ti pare accettabile?
Un dirigente non sbraca mai con i media..Cosa dovrebbe dire dunque Ausilio che sta facendo mercato senza una lira?


----------



## gabri65 (15 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Gazidis stava cambiando il progetto tecnico in toto, compresi Zvone e Paolo..altro che cambio allenatore..
> Poi zorro ha fatto quell'uscita infelice dopo che la società aveva avvallato il mercato invernale, come dire che dopo averti assecondato contro il mio volere mi sputt4ni pure in pubblico..ma ti pare accettabile?
> Un dirigente non sbraca mai con i media..Cosa dovrebbe dire dunque Ausilio che sta facendo mercato senza una lira?



Non torna. E allora Maldini perché è ancora al suo posto? E perché Rangnick non è arrivato?

Io credo che ci sia qualcosa che non sappiamo, che possiamo intuire ma non sottoscrivere con sicurezza. L'episodio ha generato più di un semplice battibecco interno, e credo che varie cose siano state chiarite, del marcio diffuso probabilmente c'era.

Ribadisco che Boban ha esagerato, un dipendente aziendale, operaio, impiegato o dirigente, non dovrebbe mai andare contro alla società. Su questo sono completamente d'accordo.

Però è anche vero che Boban non stava volendo il male del Milan. Non possiamo sapere (di nuovo, ancora) quale "spirito" di collaborazione era stato concordato.

Per spezzare una lancia a favore di Boban, possiamo abbastanza tranquillamente supporre che la società aveva dato modo a Boban di poter essere coinvolto in un progetto di rinascita ambizioso. Chiaro che se tu vedi parecchie cose essere in aperto contrasto, poi ti innervosisci. Il lato caratteriale ha fatto il resto.

Dipende dalle opinioni personali, ovviamente, io pendo a favore di Boban pur nella coscienza che ha formalmente sbagliato. Ma la controparte non è stata esattamente trasparente, e la parte sentimentale pro-Milan è troppo forte per ignorare la grinta che Zvone ha messo in questa circostanza, e quindi condannarlo in toto.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Con una differenza.
> 
> L'AD ha contattato Rangnick per una eventuale sostituzione no solo di Pioli, ma di Boban e Maldini stesso.
> Quindi è ovvio che l'AD per una operazione del genere scavalcasse Boban e Maldini.
> ...



Io riconosco che quanto mi stai riportando è inappuntabile da un punto di vista contrattuale e lavorativo e infatti non sei il primo che me lo fa notare mettendomi di fatto spalle al muro.

A non farmi però cambiare idea è la consapevolezza che una società di calcio è un mondo particolare dove ci sono ruoli, contratti e girano tanti soldi però c'è una regola non scritta che si chiama : compattezza interna.

Nel mio piccolo da allenatore delle giovanili ci ho lavorato nelle scuole calcio e anche a me è capitato che il presidente di turno o il direttore sportivo mi deligittimasse.
Delle volte non è accaduto per le mie presunte capacità (sono istruttore di base dei ragazzi , non sono certo mourinho) ma perchè delle volte il mondo del calcio è un mondo infimo dove ognuno pensa al suo orticello e vige la legge del 'mors tua vita mea'.

Quando sono stato delegittimato dal presidente o ds di turno io mi sono sempre sentito scaricato e pugnalato alle spalle e ho preferito farmi da parte.
L'ho fatto perchè conscio che la mia credibilità agli occhi di genitori, altri allenatori , dirigenti era dacaduta e perchè si era distrutta quella stima e alchimia interna che reputo fondamentali per lavorare bene.

Forse per questo e per altri motivi io giustifico boban e mi metto nei suoi panni.
Che credibilità avrebbe avuto zorro nel mondo del calcio quando alzava il telefono per contattare colleghi, operatori di mercato, calciatori , procuratori e per tutti era 'colui che gazidis ha scalzato'??
Nulla , zero.

Per non parlare della credibilità interna al milan.

Delle volte nel calcio si dovrebbe tutti assieme lavorare per alimentare il sacro fuoco, servono empatia e doti umane perchè quando distruggi l'alchimia è finito tutto.
Il calcio non è un gioco di squadra solo in campo ma a tutti i livelli societari.
Gazidis è libero di guardarsi attorno ma il tempo di voltarsi ha perso boban.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non torna. E allora Maldini perché è ancora al suo posto? E perché Rangnick non è arrivato?
> 
> Io credo che ci sia qualcosa che non sappiamo, che possiamo intuire ma non sottoscrivere con sicurezza. L'episodio ha generato più di un semplice battibecco interno, e credo che varie cose siano state chiarite, del marcio diffuso probabilmente c'era.
> 
> ...



Paolo è ancora al suo posto perché ha fatto la scelta saggia di lavorare e non sbracare..inoltre il fatto che Rangnick non sia qui avvalora la tesi che si, c'erano stati dei contatti, ma nessun pre accordo..
Quando hai un certo ruolo sai che sei sempre sulla graticola, non puoi pensare che al Milan si possano fallire stagioni continuamente senza che si debba rispondere..toccherà anche a Gazidis rispondere se la situazione non migliora


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Settembre 2020)

Sarebbe bello se si riappacificassero..


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Leggiti le interviste di Boban all'arrivo, Maldini lo ha chiamato e lui è corso..hai mai sentito un sottoposto che propone un superiore in società?
> I rapporti con l'ECA e Uefa sono cose istituzionali, quasi di facciata, nel vecchio Milan berlusconiano li teneva Umberto Gandini, tanto per dire..erano i famosi ruoli che maldini rifiutava per non fare la bandiera..
> 
> Zvone avrebbe collaborato con Paolo, anche per non lasciare Maldini novello da solo, ma Paolo era ed è il Direttore Tecnico
> ...



Io al tempo avevo visto anche l'organigramma del Milan e Boban era sopra Maldini. In ogni caso anche il paragone Marotta/Gazidis non è esatto...Sia alla Juve che all'Inter Marotta è l'amministratore delegato dell'area sportiva (o direttore Generale)...L'AD finanziario era un altro, ossia il nostro Gazidis...di quello della Juve non ricordo il nome, quello dell'Inter è Antonello...e come nessuno si è mai permesso di interferire nelle scelte tecniche di Marotta, così Marotta non si è mai permesso di interferire nelle scelte finanziarie dell'AD del club...al Milan è successo proprio l'opposto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io al tempo avevo visto anche l'organigramma del Milan e Boban era sopra Maldini. In ogni caso anche il paragone Marotta/Gazidis non è esatto...Sia alla Juve che all'Inter Marotta è l'amministratore delegato dell'area sportiva (o direttore Generale)...L'AD finanziario era un altro, ossia il nostro Gazidis...di quello della Juve non ricordo il nome, quello dell'Inter è Antonello...e come nessuno si è mai permesso di interferire nelle scelte tecniche di Marotta, così Marotta non si è mai permesso di interferire nelle scelte finanziarie dell'AD del club...al Milan è successo proprio l'opposto.



Dubito ampiamente che uno come Gazidis esca dalle sue deleghe..Se poi davvero vogliamo discutere su chi tra Gazidis e Boban sia più avvezzo ad uscire dalle regole o a stare dentro un organigramma credo siamo alle comiche...

Mi spiace tantissimo per Zvone ma in una azienda non si lavano i panni sporchi in pubblico...e lui dovrebbe saperlo dato che nel grande Milan proprio dallo spogliatoio non usciva uno spiffero


----------

